# Pigeon Song



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

The past three afternoons, Lolita has made a small gurgling sound when I pet her and sometimes a slight whistle. I think she is trying to sing a pigeon song, but doesn't know how. Previously, all she has said is "peep, peep, peep."

When I was raising Robins, in order to get them to sing, I had to play a Robin song, since that is what the Mother does - she sings to the birds and teaches them their songs. Unfortunately, I was not quick enough with the phono needle, and the Robins sang the Red Winged Black Bird and the Cat Bird songs before they sang their Robin songs (and whatever else came after the Robin songs on the record!) They were versatile singers!

Back to the present. I still have that bird vinyl recording but, alas, no pigeon or even a dove song on it! I don't care to teach Lolita any others.
Does anyone know of a pigeon song in .mp3 or .aux or something I can play in Itunes or QuickTime that I can download? Presently, I sing to her and I play my violin to her, but she does not imitate either! But she really can play the electronic piano!

http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler

Lolita's Mom


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Lol's Mom

You won't need a recording for Lolita 

Just about all pigeons go through stages in developing their voice.

Peeping whistling noises, often what sounds like quacking as the voice changes, and eventually a REAL pigeon coo. It will depend whether Lolita is a girl or a boy, of course. Females don't generally coo as much anyway.

But she or he will get there in her/his own good time

John


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Pigeon Coo*

Thanks John!
I think she almost made a real pigeon coo tonight!
She went after my hand in play and made some sounds.
I can hardly wait for her to really coo.

Lolita's Mom


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

It's worth the wait! It was almost 5 months before Dudley cooed after we rescued him Now he you can hear him downstairs through the floor, he's a cooin' machine  I wanted to make a recording of him but for some reason my computers mic is not working properly.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Just for fun, there is some cooing there 
http://www.enature.com/guides/play_bird_wm.asp?recnum=BD0178

Suz.


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*The Pigeon Song!*

Suz
I was so grateful for the link to the Pigeon song! That is a great site.
Thank you so much! I play it for Lolita and she tilts her head back and forth and listens intently! I would bet tonight she starts singing! Hootie my Greyhound likes it, too!

Thank you so much. It was exactly what I wanted. I downloaded it
and play it over and over and over for her. 

Lolita's Mom
http://community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler




Poulette said:


> Just for fun, there is some cooing there
> http://www.enature.com/guides/play_bird_wm.asp?recnum=BD0178
> 
> Suz.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*coo!!!*

i love when they coo, it really is worth the wait. be patient. it is a lovely sound, and ever so relaxing.


----------

